# Sun shield for outdoor card reader



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Have a local sheet metal shop bang one out.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

That's what i was thinking, probably in stainless


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

What model card reader?

Prox, mag? 
Like this? 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Tell them to call a damn carpenter or handyman.


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Tell them to call a damn carpenter or handyman.


Why? Have the metal shop make it and make some $$ on the markup and install.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Adi carries all dimensions.


----------

